# Age of Conan Hyborian Can I play It?



## Darkf0x

Okay I hope this is in the right forum but this is my dilema.

I want AoC but according to some friends the game is NASTY on the old specs.
So will my computer play it?!

Specs;

Windows Vista Basic
AMD Athlon 2400+ X2
Radeon HD 4650
3GB DDR2 Corsair Ram

So whatya think?

Ste.


----------



## McNinja

don't bother playing Age of Conan the game is shutting down and about 2/3 of the servers are going.

are you gonna buy it or you gonna play it for free when it does become free

I would say your computer would have no problems playing the game. Enjoy but I heard its really boring after lvl 20


----------



## Darkf0x

Ah well that's a bummer!

Anyway man thanks very much for the reply!

I'll give it a miss then you saved me a good 30 quid .

<3


----------



## McNinja

just look up age of conan it'll be free soon

I dunno if Age of Conan is gonna be shutdown but see if you can find a trial for it
http://www.joystiq.com/2009/01/12/age-of-conans-servers-being-cut-by-over-half/


----------

